# Got a job offer ...



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi

I got a job offer at a new 450-seats restaurant opening like under a month as a pastry/ prep cook... It basically a casual high end restaurant, make stuffs in house.

I applied to pastry cook at first but they don't need a full time pastry cook because their dessert menu is small like 4 items. The items are chocolate cake, bread pudding, cheesecake and ice cream/sorbet.

They said they might ask me to add a couple items with my own recipes which I assumed the chefs aren't good on pastry. But in a way I don't want to lend my recipes because I want to open my own pastry shop in the future and can't have two places serving the same items.

This is my first restaurant job as a pastry cook because my only experiences are in bakery/pastry shop environments. So I assumed restaurant desserts are somewhat different from pastry/bakery shop items since restaurant are more sit down type.

I want to ask you... What desserts are more suitable for restaurant than in a pastry shop? Also it can make large amount of servings, easy and quick recipe to make since it a 450 seats restaurant :S... So that way it less likely that I will not use those desserts in my future pastry shop.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope you will change your thinking----

Developing menu items is  part of being a chef----I suggest you do come up with some great desserts

for your new job----If you can't add to the success of the new place,you will become just one more employee following the direction of the management---you could be more important--they offered you an opportunity,take it.---Mike----


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I guess I was a little hard lol

Is there a general rule for different desserts that are suitable for restaurant and for pastry shop?

Like a cheesecake with sauce don't work well for pastry shop because the sauce get all over the box but with restaurant they can just plate it


----------



## debo (Oct 3, 2013)

You can take pretty much any idea you have for pastry's and apply them to a resturant plate. Just ad a garnish or sauce to plate with. There is no better place to apply what you want to do in the future then at a busy resturant. It will help to develop recipes and trial and error working for someone else so you have it dialed in by the time you go out own. Don't worry too much a out trying to do the same items at two places because once you leave and someone else comes in it will change anyway.take the opportunity to develop your style and skills


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Boring.

Not you tosh..the typical restaurant dessert menu.

Keep the items just rework the ingredients, add a bit of something addictive and make it look pretty.

Mini's are in.

So portion small, garnish like a millionaire...(cheap to do.. you know how /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif) and add a dollar to the menu price (just 'cause you can)

Become a rock star...

mimi


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, I can't tell you how annoying it is to see the same old crap on dessert menus. As a pastry chef, I hate it because it's boring. As a diner, I hate it because it's boring. You want to come up with fun ideas that are different, but you're also kind of stuck doing the boring stuff, because that's what everybody wants. I think the best thing to do is do the boring stuff, but come up with your own twist.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advices guys

Hopefully the chef is willingly to improve the menu. He might have kept it boring because he is not a pastry chef so he doesn't have decent pastry experiences.

Is it common for customers to ask the restaurant to make a special dessert at last minute that is not on the menu... like birthdays or some sort celebration in independent restaurants?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

toshibaaa said:


> Thanks for the advices guys
> 
> Hopefully the chef is willingly to improve the menu. He might have kept it boring because he is not a pastry chef so he doesn't have decent pastry experiences.
> 
> Is it common for customers to ask the restaurant to make a special dessert at last minute that is not on the menu... like birthdays or some sort celebration in independent restaurants?


Not so much altho if I had time and ingredients on hand I might grant a favor.

There are your "bring in a cake and hide for later" diners and the "expect free dessert with a candle and willing to wear a sombrero whilst being sung to" guests.

The "hide a ring" guy always expects his special fave for free...charge him double cause you had to call 911 to fish the jewelry out.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol right right 

I'm a bit nervous because I have been in cutesy type of bakeries like those cupcake shops... Nothing like a high end patisserie because there isn't one in my area

But I practice at home to improve my skills and techniques so I can do high end desserts when I open my own shop


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

So far I have been working there for a little over a week now ... Apparently I'm the only pastry chef hired there 

For desserts... We have chocolate cake with raspberry sauce and florentine cookie, no bake goat cheesecake with basil cream and strawberry sauce, sticky toffee pudding cake with vanilla ice cream and toffee sauce. Also ice cream and sorbets 

The sous chef told me that we might change items every once in a while but keep the chocolate cake all year

If they ask me to suggest items then I'm trying to think of items that doesn't require the big mixer cause I'm getting annoyed that there is only one big mixer that prep cooks use for doughs and mixing things so it hard to get in there and use it and a small kitchenaid mixer I usually use but too small because I have to make multiple batches.

Also less effort items that I don't have to do portions like cheesecake by putting graham cracker crumbs in each circle mold for the crust which is time assuming. Also items that can freeze/fridge well so I don't have to make it every day.

In my first week, I'm doing like 11-12 hrs shift for 6 days straight, no breaks and it taking it toll. I was told before I took the job that I'm suppose to be doing 8hrs. Also there is brunch on the weekend which is an additional work already on top of what I'm doing, which i think it a little crazy


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeh i have worked 8 hours before while actually working 12. I didnt get paid overtime either. 

As for desserts i have a few ideas of things that wont need to be cut or use a large mixer. 

-Croquembouche

-Poached Fruit ( possibly pears )

-A Risotto Pie ( forgot the name ) but basically cook rice in milk with a little salt once al dente add in eggs , suger and flower and bake. Served with a strawberry and lemon sauce and or coulis. 

-Panna Cotta ( it can be annoying to make , but you can use a whisk , and cheat and use gelatin instead of doing it over bain marie )

-Flan

-Chocolate , lemon or passionfruit mousse 

-Ambrosia dessert( curdled milk based dessert )

-Cheese and fruit based dessert

-Bread Pudding

If you can use a fryer you could go wild and do fried desserts XD

Obs. Most of the desserts above refrigerate well so you wont have to make them everyday. Remember though some are milk based and dont involve heat so probably not safe to assume they will last over 3 days regardless.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

On my day off ... Nice to get a day to break away

I got my first paycheck a couple days ago ... I don't get overtime pay just regular pay rate ... Bummer  lol

Poached fruit is not a bad idea.. Hmm

I thought of doing choux pastry and fry it ... But never done it except baking it for eclairs.. Do they fry well? Then maybe coated in cinnamon sugar or icing sugar and serve a couple side sauces like chocolate and fruit based like raspberry

I thought of panna cotta as well but not sure if the owner want to buy more glasses for it since we are recently open for like 6 days now and probably want to pay the debt/expenses first


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

Fried choux paste is biegnets, real nice with extra rich hot chocolate.  You should push for your ot pay.  You deserve it.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought beignets is a dough with yeast in them 

The sous chef is planning to give me a bit of the reins to change up the desserts... Currently we have chocolate cake, sticky toffee with cayenne caramel sauce and no bake goat cheesecake

The toffee cake is our top seller ... Sold like 1800 portions and only open since the beginning of nov .. Was a bit surprised ... Highly doubt the owner is going to take out the toffee now lol 

A few ideas I thought of was Black Forest brownie instead of the typical cake. It different and brownie last longer... Can do like a bit deconstruction plating like a couple pieces of brownie, chocolate ganache sauce, alcohol marinated cherries, whipped cream with chocolates shaving on top... Aimed to replace the chocolate cake

Another idea would be a panna cotta with a berry fruit gelee and have a multiple berries fruit salad on top in a glass


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought of a marinated strawberry tart. 

Finely chopped strawberries marinated in carbonated water with sugar, lemon juice, and lemon zest, and maybe some white vinegar. 

Strain and sauteed with a bit more of zest and sugar. 

Use it as a filling for tarts, served with maybe a condensed milk ice cream or mirengue. 

The strawberries with some acid balance the sweet formt he icecream or mirengue . 

I like the idea of a brownie, but i dont know if i would order it for a dessert, its kinda like snack food or maybe i just find it too homie. 

Ever consider the thought of doing a Petit Gateau?

When doing desserts i usually tend to drift from the traditional desserts served at many restaurants or even bakeries <_< but thats just my opinion.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't do tarts because I don't have tart rings

The only pastry equipments I have are 8" cake pans, individual rings probably 1.5" high, 9 by 13 pans and wilton mini cupcake pans... It not a pastry friendly restaurant


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

A churro is essentially fried choux paste, though you have to be careful about the temperature you're frying at, if it's too high you'll burn the outside before the inside is fully cooked.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Tosh?

Last time I checked tart rings were pretty affordable.

If the boss will not spring for a set purchase a tart pan for home use.

Then master a whatever...apple tart maybe and bake one for the Grinch in the front office.

When he asks you to get with Chef and put it on the menu bring up the problem of severe lack of dessert tools and equipment.

Dude you need a budget lol.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Blue ... Fryer is a bit high for churros, pretty much use it for twice fried fries and calamari 

Mimi... Definitely need more equipments, they seem pretty stubborn so far now

The chef mentioned today that they want to add a dessert special of the day along with regular meal day specials ... Basically like 100 portions of the same dessert to last a few days 

Still have the same 30 individual rings of 2" by 1.5" height size, 6 of 8" cake pans, 8 of 9x13" baking pans, a bunch of half/full baking sheets... I'm still the only guy who does desserts

Now I gotta think of desserts that I can easily knock out 100 portions


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

toshibaaa said:


> Now I gotta think of desserts that I can easily knock out 100 portions


Dude I'm seriously doubting you are a Sous Chef, but whatever.

- full sheet pan will be 96 servings at 2"x2" or 64 servings at 2"x3"

- no tart rings ... boo hoo - make them free form on sheet pans - call them rustic and charge more!

- make hand pies, shallow fried or deep fried

- make spice cake on the sheet pans and ... add a scoop of ice cream and sauce at service.

- pavlova for two... hard to do individual servings but it can be done

- puddings with whipped cream and fruit

- tiramisu (gotta have glasses right?)

- cold banana mouse

- chocolate dipped fruit plate

- baked apples with mincemeat and walnut stuffing (classic... comes in it's own dish)

- chocolate brownies, cook on two thin sheet trays then stack with a drizzle of ganache between them ... call them chocolate sandwiches. Drizzle with chocolate for service.

- fresh fruit plate with caramel / honey / chocolate drizzle with mint or what ever

- crullers

- dutch babies ... probably want to call it something else nowadays

- coffee creme brulee in coffee cups

- cookie plate... do a mix of 3 types that people don't do at home

- crepes... rustic crepes with fruit and syrup bash them out in saute pans, trim and serve

- peaches with yogurt sauce and fresh mint (not sure where you live fruit wise)

- mixed berries with whipped cream (can use frozen berries just put them in an interesting sauce)

- crepe cakes with honey and cream cheese

- ice cream cakes (no baking required) layered icecream, crushed oreos, cookies, jam, candies (not hard) whatever strikes you


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions 

I never said I'm a sous chef... Just does pastries/desserts for the restaurant


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

your title on the forum ... says that you are, probably a misclik

...edit - looks better now.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol thanks ... Never checked it to make sure.. Must have been a misclick


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

another possibility is to do a molten chocolate cake; if you make it in the 4 oz disposable foil cup, you can hold the batter in the cooler (or in the freezer)  raw or baked for 3 days.  If you bake them, rewarm them in the microwave for a few seconds (still in the cup if your microwave can handle foil or popped out onto a plate if it can't); serve with ice cream or whipped cream,  If your formula contains flour, I have subbed out equal amounts of King Arthur gluten-free flour replacer for flour with great success.  Don't try to sub out all the flour with all potato starch, though.  That will give you rubber chocolate cake.


----------



## alter ego (Apr 26, 2013)

toshibaaa said:


> Blue ... Fryer is a bit high for churros, pretty much use it for twice fried fries and calamari
> 
> Mimi... Definitely need more equipments, they seem pretty stubborn so far now
> 
> ...


Specials are cool, they allow you to spend all of your old material without having to throw it away.

If its a busy place and the Chef gives you the opportunity to deal with the Desserts menu, then by all mean, make it easy for yourself.

KaiqueKuisine mentioned one preety good idea for a tart. Tarts are great, you can make them in advance, portion them and just plate as the orders come swingin'.

A variant of a fondant wouldn't be a bad addition either as you already have them at hand and just have to bake them for several minutes.
Mousse

Poached pears or other variations.

Creme brulee

All of these things are easy and simple to make and have in sufficient quantity.


----------

